
USB 3.0 for the masses - Dispelling the myths. - markbao
http://blogs.intel.com/technology/2008/06/usb_30_for_the_masses_dispelli.php
======
wmf
I still have to wonder if Intel will finalize the host controller spec _after_
their own chipset has taped out.

------
michael_dorfman
I, for one, had not heard these myths, which makes me wonder what "masses" the
article is aimed at...

